# Test Results: 6-Way Windscreen Coating Comparison



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

After 1 year of real world testing, I present to you the winner of the 6-way windscreen coating test comparison.

View the application post here:
http://wetshine.net/2011/08/07/windscreen-coating-test-application/










As shown in the photo above, Wolf's Chemicals Glass Guard could not last 1 year due to wiper abrasion. If my memory serves me correctly, Glass Guard did not even pass 6 months. However, it is still repelling water on the areas where wipers to do not touch. This means that it will last well over a year on rear and side screens.










Gtechniq clearly showing repellency while Glass Guard below does not and the Aquapel above also does not.










Again, areas where wipers do not touch are not a problem for good windscreen coatings, it's the wiper abrasion that cause their durability to fall. Aquapel had the 2nd strongest wiper abrasion resistance in this test, as you can see it still had some repellency to it, but mostly gone.

When the glass is not repelling water, it is easier for it to get water stains as shown from the 2 photos below.





































Rain-X actually lasted longer than Wolf's Chemicals Glass Guard and even had better water repellency. Glass Guard may have better protection against waterspotting. Optimum Opti-Guard although it can be used for glass, the repellency and durability just cannot match dedicated windscreen coatings. Permanon SuperShine(a.k.a GTechniq C2) was a dead-easy to apply coating, no buffing was needed, just rinse and there will be water repellency that can last 3-8 weeks. This test may be an unfair competition for it, but for a spray, spread and rinse product, it's very good for glass.

In the end, the winner is GTechniq G1!










Although it is the best performer, costs should also be taken into consideration for your purchase decision. For commercial use, the detailer can charge more for a longer lasting product, but for a DIY-er, Rain-X is actually a decent choice, I can get it to last up to 8 months by reducing wiper usage and occasionally spraying the glass with some detailer spray. Only downside to Rain-X is that it does not protect from waterspot etching.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Good review and I would whole heartedly agree with the results.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent review :thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Great review, thanks. These multi tests save a lot of us the expense of buying countless products and filling our shelves with products we don't really want. We owe you a pint!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks for that, i'm looking for something to replace rain-x but as a diy-er i dont know if i can justify the price of the gtechnic.
top review, thanks again for sharing.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Where was Nanolex Ultra in the test, surely one of the best performers out there?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent review from yourself :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

nice test and review would have been interesting to see how nanolex faired


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Crash Master said:


> Where was Nanolex Ultra in the test, surely one of the best performers out there?


isn't the ultra a pretty recent addition (past 6-8 months) 
test been going on a year :thumb:

good test as always ken


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great test and no surprise. G1 is fantastic


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone!



Crash Master said:


> Where was Nanolex Ultra in the test, surely one of the best performers out there?


As CraigQQ mentioned, it was launched shortly after all the coatings have been applied, so I couldn't get it on the test.


----------



## Rexob (Jun 29, 2012)

thanks for the review, i'll have to add this to my list :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Excellent review and thanks Ken!


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice review ken :thumb:


----------



## StevieJ (Jun 20, 2012)

herbiedacious said:


> Great review, thanks. These multi tests save a lot of us the expense of buying countless products and filling our shelves with products we don't really want. We owe you a pint!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


I agree. cheers


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice review , learned something again today ! lol


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm surprised aquapel did not last better.....but i guess as the other coatings started to fail you were using your wipers more than if you just had G1 or Aquapel. I've had aquapel work for 18months+ but it does not start out as repellant as G1. Have G1 under test just now, holding up well.


----------



## fishbonezken (Apr 17, 2010)

Bero said:


> I'm surprised aquapel did not last better.....but i guess as the other coatings started to fail you were using your wipers more than if you just had G1 or Aquapel. I've had aquapel work for 18months+ but it does not start out as repellant as G1. Have G1 under test just now, holding up well.


Hi Bero, Aquapel is a very good coating, the applicator made it easy to apply and removal was also easy.

During this test, I did not reduce wiper usage and actually increased wiper usage to accelerate the 'failure' of the coatings. With reduced wiper usage and occasional maintenance with QDs, etc. All of them will definitely last much longer.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Aquapel is great i apply every 13-16 week but do alot of driveing in van and in all weathers any thing what can take the harsh elements of woodhead bypass is great in my eyes


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Top Job!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Great thorough review


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

You should try cleaing the windscreen with Eraser or a strong window cleaner to see if the beading comes back to some of the coatings. The rubber from the wipers will slowly erode and leave a residue on the glass.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

This has come in so handy as I have been looking for a windscreen coating for my new motor. I've had G1 before and although impressed, it didn't last anywhere near what they claim. From looking at this though it seems that its as good as it gets.

Cheers for the review. Much appreciated.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Shows just how amazing G1 is, I apply another three layers on my screen last week.

Had G1 on the front for 2 years and was still going very strong, I was impressed.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Well done. I've only used Rain-X, Wolf's Glass Guard and G|techniq G1 but I also found G1 to be the most durable of the three. However, on a cost basis, G1 was also the most expensive. Freshly applied up to three or four months of use I saw no significant functional difference between Glass Guard and G1. In my experience Glass Guard needs to be reapplied two or three times per year while G1 will need reapplication once or twice. Rain-X would need reapplication 16 to 19 times per year. Obviously a number of variables can change the effective lifespan.
I'd be interested in a follow up that included Optimum Opti-Glass and Nanolex Ultra.


----------

